# Tapatalk participated topics



## Sore Thumb (6 Oct 2012)

I use several forums on tapatalk. Cycle chat is the only one where participated topics does not work. I get a system array error.

Any ideas?


----------



## Shaun (6 Oct 2012)

Do you get any details with the error message? If so, can you post them here so I can check at this end and take it to Tapatalk support if it's an issue with the add-on.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Sore Thumb (6 Oct 2012)

All I get is

System Message. Array 




What ever that means


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Oct 2012)

Just tried it on Tapatalk for Android I click on Latest then goto the Participated tab and it comes back with the threads I participated in with no errors.


----------



## Shaun (6 Oct 2012)

Okay, thanks guys - Sore Thumb, is there any update for the Tapatalk app on your phone? If so, could you try applying the update to see if the problem persists afterwards?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## redcard (6 Oct 2012)

Android user here. No issues.


----------



## Sore Thumb (6 Oct 2012)

Shaun said:


> Okay, thanks guys - Sore Thumb, is there any update for the Tapatalk app on your phone? If so, could you try applying the update to see if the problem persists afterwards?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shaun


 
No, my tapatalk is the newest version. I registered on 4 other forums and its only cycle chat that comes up with the error to view participating topics. I am also using the iPhone app.


----------



## Sore Thumb (6 Oct 2012)

Also if I try and subscribe on a thread it also comes up with an error.

It tells me that "the thread your are visiting is invalid"


----------



## Sore Thumb (7 Oct 2012)

Just had a new update of tapatalk this morning for iPhone, still does not work.


----------



## Sore Thumb (16 Nov 2012)

This is still not working.

Look at updated participating and still get system error Array

I have a number of forums on tapatalk and it only happens with cycle chat???

Thanks


----------



## Shaun (17 Nov 2012)

A Tapatalk add-on update was released a few days ago and is on my weekend to-do list - let's see if that fixes it? 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

